# Battle Axe of France - ironclads



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I recently picked up the Monitor kit made by Battle Axe of France. it's a very nice kit. 

Does anyone know if they are going to make the CSS Virginia or any other ironclads? It'd be a shame for them to stop now.


----------

